
Microsoft: The Early Days (2000) - kristianp
http://www.memecentral.com/mylife.htm
======
mbrumlow
This was a good read, but now the colors are all messed up. Nothing looks
normal after looking at that green background for so long...

~~~
jccalhoun
Holy Crap. That is what happened. I read it and then went to look up Multiplan
and everything seemed pink. I was a little worried.

------
bdcravens
Still committed to Microsoft after all those years:

<meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 12">

------
llaolleh
Why did this guy have that super green background??!!! Everything is pink =(.

~~~
wetpaws
[https://outline.com/6jZFjf](https://outline.com/6jZFjf)

------
2bitencryption
"Meme Central, (C) 1996"

oh my god. what a visionary.

~~~
n4r9
Hah, "memetics" had been a thing for a long time by then. Easy to forget that
Dawkins coined the term way back in 1976.

------
krylon
When the father of a friend retired and cleaned out his office, I ended up
with Multiplan manual. It's kind of funny, because I have never used Multiplan
or even seen it run, and these days I find myself swearing at Microsoft for
_not_ providing decent manuals (or any manuals at all) for many of their
products. And one day, I might even read that thing, just because I can. ;-)

------
sram1337
You can remove the green background with the Basic Formatting chrome extension
and make this (and other unstyled sites) easier to read.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/basic-
formatting/a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/basic-
formatting/afeafeendipkcblhmnpmaloflafkodei)

Shameless self plug here :)

~~~
wluu
Or just open the dev tools and remove the bgcolor attribute from the body tag?

Pretty simple.

------
ktpsns
> My mission: write the world's first wordprocessor with a spreadsheet user-
> interface.

Can somebody elaborate on this?

~~~
cityzen
Yes! Well, sort of, but a little backstory... Yesterday, I believe, there was
an article posted here called, “Perhaps it is simpler to say that Intel…was
disrupted”. It was written by Steven Sinofsky (who I wasn't familiar with) but
had a look at his Medium posts. There was an interesting article there titled,
"Design for an “Audience of One”
([https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/audience-of-
one-107bad...](https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/audience-of-
one-107baddbe38f))

Funny enough, there is a quote in there, "Did you know that a spreadsheet is a
much better word processor than a word processor? After all, a word processor
is just a spreadsheet with one cell."

That design for an audience of one was a great read. It may not answer all
your questions but I think it will at least point you in the right direction
of what he is talking about.

Btw, Steven Sinofsky is the former president of the windows division at M$.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Sinofsky also took the blame for Microsoft’s Mexican stand-off culture when he
was fired, though I think it was mainly billg and Balmer’s fault.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
If anecdotes are to be believed, Sinofsky wasn't exactly an unwilling
participant either, though. Reportedly, he had no problems with squashing or
grabbing control of projects that infringed on Windows' turf.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Oh, he was definitely complicit. But he unjustly takes the fall for it all
when it was a wider MS problem.

